# Keeping soft pallet up



## tmbrig (Sep 18, 2013)

What's the best reminder for keeping your soft pallet up throughout a song?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

raise your eyebrows high - may look silly, but the soft pallet almost by reflex will go up -- that is a good way to initially isolate it so you can work on raising it without needing to raise the eyebrows


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

What PetrB says, plus to keep room enough for an egg in your mouth.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The soft palate also seems to react to some tongue positions - though a singer would have problems with that association.


----------

